
Show HN: The American Presidency Project 2018 release update - tenken
https://www.presidency.ucsb.edu
======
tenken
Op here --

I'm one of the primary developers on this project update. This is a massive
multi-year overhaul of the site from custom application code to using the
Drupal CMS.

You can get a brief overview of the project from the About page and see how
it's evolved over the years:
[https://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/about](https://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/about)

Other items in the development stack are Apache Solr and Bootstrap 3. A goal
was to make the site responsive and expand the search capabilities from the
legacy website.

If you have any questions please let me know! I'm happy to see this site
launch as I've vested so much effort into it.

